# people of Island of Hydra



## Aelialicinia

Are they called Hydrans?  Or Hydreans?  I cannot seem to find that.  Thank you!


----------



## 7_against_Thebes

I think it's _Hydraeans_


----------



## Acestor

Hi. I think Hydriots is the most popular form.

http://www.google.com/search?q=Hydr...pw.r_qf.&fp=cf02febe9a071fcd&biw=1229&bih=854

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hydra_(island)


----------



## Aelialicinia

Not sure which way to go with  this.


----------



## Acestor

You mean you have pressed on my links and the findings were not convincing enough?


----------



## anthodocheio

7_against_Thebes said:


> I think it's _Hydraeans_





Acestor said:


> Hi. I think Hydriots is the most popular form.



I'm not saying I know which the correct form is, but, I would prefer the first one as it sounds like the greek name (Υδραίος).


----------



## Acestor

anthodocheio said:


> I would prefer the first one as it sounds like the greek name (Υδραίος).


Not necessarily a good choice, though, if the text is addressed to English-speaking people. 
If there are only two books using "Hydraeans" and 3,000 books using "Hydriots", the choice shouldn't be too difficult.


----------



## velisarius

I guess the problem is one of pronunciation. If an English speaker is confronted with the form "Hydriots" his pronunciation might sound a bit too much like "idiots" ? Is it possible to just say "islanders from Hydra" or "Hydra locals" ?


----------



## Acestor

As Hydra is pronounced /ˈhaɪdrə/, I expect Hydriots will be pronounced /ˈhaɪdriəts/, a pronunciation which has not prevented thousands of people from using the word.


----------



## velisarius

A recent U.S. president refered to the Greeks as "Grecians". I wouldn't bank on English-speakers knowing how to pronounce these words. Of course it's going to depend on the target audience and whether they would associate "Hydriots" or "Hydreans" with the island of Hydra anyway. If the pronunciation is not a problem, "Hydriot" is the obvious choice.


----------



## Aelialicinia

Excellent point.
Re Grecians...most museums in the US refer to Grecian art...vases etc.  Hellenes would be a superior term for ethnicity and faith......Greeks is not even Greek!


----------



## Aelialicinia

Acestor said:


> You mean you have pressed on my links and the findings were not convincing enough?


I just saw this  as I was again  checking Hydriots/Hydraeans.  I need to respond   I know you replied with links in  jest (I hope)  but I could not help  thanking you.


----------

